# Please advise...new fly rod and reel



## cliphord (Oct 28, 2011)

Looking for mid-high level saltwater rod/reel combo. I have a decent combo from orvis but I feel like it requires a lot of maint. and I think it won't be holding up very well after sitting in my storage unit after 10 months in Afghanistan. PLEASE ADVISE! Thanks in advance.


----------



## jmako (Oct 4, 2007)

I have several fly rods ranging in price from expensive to not so expensive. Take a look at the Temple Fork rods with a Tioga reel. Not a lot money as fly rods and reels go, but pretty much bullet proof in my pinion.


----------



## Barristerfly (Nov 12, 2010)

Reels: Sage 6000 series or 4200 series
Rods: G. Loomis Crosscurrent GLX; Sage Xi3 (or 2 if you can find); Temple Fork
Orvis rods/reels have improved considerably in the last couple years in my opinion. I casted a rod at the Destin store last year and was impressed. I surf cast and my gear gets submerged - i rinse everything of and submerge the reel in fresh water after getting back in, which I think you would do after every salt water excursion on every rod and reel, regardless of make/model. Don't know what other maintenance would be needed. Extended storage shouldn't degrade anything. Maybe I'm not understanding your concerns...


----------



## cliphord (Oct 28, 2011)

*thanks!*

Thanks a lot guys. I will check into gloomis and sage. I really did like my orvis rod but the drag system got corroded, I don't know how because I did rinse both the reel and the line after each trip. I appreciate the advice. I cannot wait to get back to the gulf!!!


----------



## Barristerfly (Nov 12, 2010)

Gotcha. I think some corrosion is almost inevitable no matter how disciplined you are. You may be able to get the reel repaired, but if you know that you are going to upgrade the reel, I'd definitely look into the Sage reels. The 4200 series is less than you'd spend on a Nautilus or Tibor and is quality. Other rods to consider - Winston Biimx - designed for salt. Less expensive are rods from Ross. I had a guide eye break last year on a Ross and they replaced the whole rod (as of last year). Temple Fork will replace a section, but their turn around time is not consistent (I've had tips and guide eyes repaired replaced on Temple Fork rods). Also the Sage VTX - I couldn't find a xi2 and bought a VTX on sale and am pretty happy with it. Look for sales online at Sierra Trading Post and Red Truck/Leland.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

I had issue w/my Orvis Mid Arbor from corrosion too, even w/ a good rinse after use. Rust forms inside the spool after every trip and it got where I could not remove the spool, I sent it in twice for repairs and Orvis has fixed ea time for $10 w/about a 2 week turn around. I now seriously rinse, remove spool rinse and towel dry, wrap in towel until completely dry still apart, this seems to be doing the trick (no rust).
I also picked up a Lamson Konic while I waited for the Orvis, I love that reel and the drag system and I only rinse the outside of this guy and have had no issues to date. It is their low end but good deal IMO. 
Redington makes some good rods for the dough w/full replacement warranties, short side is Chinese Korean goods. If I was going to spend a bunch $$$ I'd make sure it all came from the good ole USA!


----------



## 92Esquire (Mar 2, 2008)

I would look hard at TFO. The BVK rods are spectacular. I've cast the 6wt and loved it, and I've heard the 8 and 9 wts are outstanding. If you need a bit stiffer rod, the Axiom or TiCR-X rods have a very good reputation as well.

I'd also look at them for reels. I've had a Teton Tioga reel for the past 5 years, and have been very disappointed in it. I currently use a Nautilus CCF on my 8wt and like that reel very much. When I put together my 6wt outfit, it will be wearing a TFO BVK reel - which they claim is saltwater safe.


----------



## cliphord (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice gents. I really appreciate it. I will have to digest every thing and make a decision. Thanks again.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

cliphord said:


> I really did like my orvis rod but the drag system got corroded, I don't know how...


You probably burned it up catching amberjack with it.

What I start building bamboo rods maybe I'll build you a salt water rod. I don't know if many people (or anyone at all) is building bamboo fly rods big enough for salt water. I think a rod big enough to handle salt water fish made from bamboo is so heavy that it becomes too much work for the average person to use for a day. There are some things we can do to build it lighter. On bamboo it's the outermost fibers that do all the work and provide all the strength so some of the inner material can be filed away making it hollow so we can lighten it that way. We'll used the lightest and fewest guides possible (but without sacrificing quality or performance). We can use one layer of thread with no embellishments and use the least thread and epoxy necessary. The reel seat can be a lighter, softer wood instead of the typical heavy, dense hardwoods if it will be strong enough. If at all possible we'll make it a two piece instead of a three piece. I think I can make a 10' rod in two pieces.


----------



## cliphord (Oct 28, 2011)

I would love a saltwater bamboo rod...if you think it might be too heavy for the average person then we have come to the right place because you and I know...I am not the average person. The rod should be suited around the man...not the fish.


----------



## cliphord (Oct 28, 2011)

Is there anyone out there that has a sweet rod/reel combo that they want to sell? I just bought a saltwater fly tying kit on amazon. Gonna tie me some salt flies and be ready to fish come september when I get back to the greatest country in the world!!!! frickin' murica'!!!!!!


----------



## Radmcg (Jul 13, 2012)

I have been threatening to start salt water fly fishing for years and never do it. Lately I have have been looking at the TFO BVKs rods and reels. They are in my price point. Any opinions from people using them? Other alternatives in that price range also would be appreciated. I love the sage 4200 I could swing that but a xi3 or xi2 are out of my range unless I bought used. If I was going to use it for reds and specks would you go 6 wt or step up to cover bigger reds?
AHA
Rad


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Hey Rad check out the post favorite set up, there is a good endorsement there for the BVK, check out his website, he looks to know! That is the 2nd person I heard attest to the quality of that series TFO. I'd get an 8wt though instead of the 6. I like the Redington CPX @ about the same price point. Have fun!


----------

